

Ask HN: What are your favorite blog designs? - pilliq

Post links and explanations.
======
ScottWhigham
How about you start? Maybe you seed this with some examples and others will
come along. These stream-of-conciousness posts in the Ask HN section only make
sense to those who are absolutely desperate to talk/comment/raise karma.

